# Teeter Totter



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hobbs and the boys love the teeter totter I made. They use it to bonk each other or launch an attack.
[attachment=0:37yys9a7]Hobbs teeter.1.jpg[/attachment:37yys9a7]


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Idahonancy, I love your teeter totter! And your beautiful goat (Oberhasli, I beleive) looks just like my two Obie boys (Moose and Apache). Here they are:
Moose
[attachment=1:flyhknxi]IMG_8993_1.JPG[/attachment:flyhknxi]

Apache
[attachment=0:flyhknxi]IMG_8994_1.JPG[/attachment:flyhknxi]


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

That is a nice teeter-totter, IdahoNancy! Ours can't hold a candle to yours, but Skippy sure enjoys banging around on it:

[youtube:3flumtym]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Q3G6YdqYE[/youtube:3flumtym]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Skippy looks like he is having a ball. Thats a great video. My tallest goat gets under one end of the teeter totter, hunches up his back, picks it up and moves it around. He walks in circles as the oposite end is stuck in the dirt. It is a fun toy to play on with the goats. They out weigh me but leverage is everything.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Teeter tooter looks great. Our goats like an old water trough. It is turned over. They like to jump or lay on it. Boot is laying in it on our cover pix


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Nancy, do your goats still use this?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, they do. Some days they just stand there in the middle. Other times they are in the goat tornado attitude and they run at it and jump over it. I move it around the yard to change their view.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

That is awesome !!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

idahonancy said:


> Hobbs and the boys love the teeter totter I made. They use it to bonk each other or launch an attack.
> [attachment=0:37yys9a7]Hobbs teeter.1.jpg[/attachment:37yys9a7]


Couple of quick questions...what halter is that?

What did you use for the hinge?

Thx in advance!

TOU


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That halter maybe from Jeffer's Animal Supply or Hoggers. It is goat specific. I only use rope halters now. Rex has them at Northwest Packgoat Supply, lighter weight with better control and fit. 
The hinge on the teeter totter is a short piece of pipe. Pipe tie downs that you use to hold a pipe onto wood are holding it to the 2 x 8. I put end caps on the threaded ends of the pipe. The pipe sits on the 4x4 legs and is block in place by wood. Not to tricky, its not really a hinge, it is a pipe sitting on wood. I just made it so it could not fall off.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Nancy, by any chance are any of your boys by an Ober buck named Smokejumper? I am breeding my alpine doe to him and the owners said he has some pack goat offspring in Idaho. Just wondering.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I do not think so. My breeder is Colleen Monahan. Her farm Redtail Ridge was in Bonny Doon, CA for many years and moved to Lacomb Oregon around 2009.


----------

